# Offset Detailing Essex Brand New Audi R8 V10 Plus Nardo Grey & Kamikaze Collection



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Offset Detailing Essex Brand New Audi R8 V10 Plus Nardo Grey & Kamikaze Collection*



      

*SS6 9EY ESSEX • 0784 320 1313 • www.offsetdetailing.com*

An incredible brand new Audi R8 V10 Plus in nardo grey booked in for a two stage machine polish and Kamikaze Collection Infinity wax for paintwork and carbon fibre protection.

Trim, exterior glass, wheels and calipers sealed with Gyeon products. Interior taken care of with Auto Finesse goodies, engine bay protected with Gyeon products.

HD Video & Pictures below.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Absolutely stunning :thumb:


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

Beautiful job as always!


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

absolute beaut


----------



## Sanke (Aug 21, 2014)

Beautiful finish, and a great colour too, you've really made it stand out 

Steve


----------



## chris.t (Jan 18, 2014)

Lovely looking car


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

WOW! That is some shine for a primer! :devil:

Seriously though stunning car and lovely work.


Geoff


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

^ hahah everyone says "polished primer" that comes in. Cheers!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Sanke said:


> Beautiful finish, and a great colour too, you've really made it stand out
> 
> Steve


Cheers, I have another brand new V10 Plus in vegas yellow that came in as this went out so a little bit brighter than the nardo grey!! :argie:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Never usually comment on these, just read them but wow!
Fantastic colour fantastic finish. Imagine it's a hard colour to work with?

Love the threads by the way, always great cars too!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

dave-g said:


> Never usually comment on these, just read them but wow!
> Fantastic colour fantastic finish. Imagine it's a hard colour to work with?
> 
> Love the threads by the way, always great cars too!


Cheers Dave, nightmare colour!!!


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

My god that is stunning!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Zetec-al said:


> My god that is stunning!


Certainly is! Got the yellow one in at the moment!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Is the Nardo paint quite soft compared to other Audi paint ?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

nicks16v said:


> Is the Nardo paint quite soft compared to other Audi paint ?


A lot harder to work with than Audi's pearls/metallics. Same goes with the yellow V10 Plus.


----------



## RealR0cknr0lla (Jan 17, 2016)

wow - i love that colour that car looks awesome & great work a credit to you


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Unusual colour choice, but does look extremely nice with your handiwork.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Many thanks Streaky!


----------



## 6stw (Aug 23, 2014)

Wheels, colour, interior, carbon fibre....just WOW! top notch!


----------

